# Just bought this bad boy..



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Always plan to do them but always too fvcked after a session to be bothered!

Decent, heavy duty bench like you get in the gym, no argos rubbish this time for me! 

So, no excuses now! Gna look like zyzz in no time :rolleye:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 111716
> 
> 
> So, no excuses now! Gna look like zyzz in no time :rolleye:


 :lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

If I can't be a*r*sed doing it after traveling to the gym there's no chance I'm doing them at home


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> If I can't be a*r*sed doing it after traveling to the gym there's no chance I'm doing them at home


THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

:thumb:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ye feck that ****


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ive got a £1000 one piece gym that does the lot but i still go the gym and pay a membership cos i know i wont do sh!t at home lol learned that year or so after buying it


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't put my mood down your cvnts!! :angry:

I was all happy then n all! Just coz your all lazy and im not im going to keep to this


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

You'll look great in your Lycra on that :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Dux said:


> You'll look great in your Lycra on that :lol:


actually made me laugh :thumb:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice bench so make good use of it, & if you end up looking like the z bloke........!!!!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Nice bench so make good use of it, & if you end up looking like the z bloke........!!!!


thats more like it, thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 111716
> Always plan to do them but always too fvcked after a session to be bothered!


Nice bench.

A wise man once told me " Do them first, you dull cvnt". I was obviously a little shocked at first after being called "Dull", but it actually made sense when I thought about it logically. :thumb:


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

when im next round im jumping on this bad bay :thumb:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

ducky699 said:


> when im next round im jumping on this bad bay :thumb:


bad boy...not bad bay silly


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Been better off investing in some dnp, t3 and tren.

Out drugging hard work is always the way


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> Ive got a £1000 one piece gym that does the lot but i still go the gym and pay a membership cos i know i wont do sh!t at home lol learned that year or so after buying it


Think of how much money you've saved using it to dry cloths instead of putting them in the tumble dryer


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Been better off investing in some dnp, t3 and tren.
> 
> Out drugging hard work is always the way


One step ahead of you pal, its bought anyway so a nice plump up wouldnt hurt them


----------

